# [SOLVED] Dynasty Warrior 6 HELP!



## fds2 (Aug 28, 2009)

It used to work for my other computer which was window xp pro sp3. Now currently i have window 7 ultimate it installed but for some reason it keeps saying "The program can't start because d3dx9_36.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem" i did try reinstalling still the same thing. PLS any help would be great ::sigh:


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Dynasty Warrior 6 HELP!*

Hi there. First try uninstalling the game with RevoUninstaller, restart your computer, then re-install.

Also try all of these steps, and try running the game in compatibility mode.

To run the game in compatibility mode:

Right Click the executable -> Click "Properties" -> Click the "Compatibility" tab -> Tick "Run in Compatibility mode" -> Choose an older Operating System.


----------



## fds2 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Dynasty Warrior 6 HELP!*

Thank you lord sirian it works now


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Dynasty Warrior 6 HELP!*

No problem. Could you please mark the thread as solved under "Thread Tools".

Happy gaming.


----------

